
Cutting the Cord and Feeling Good About It - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/02/opinion/cutting-the-cord-and-feeling-good-about-it.html
======
hwstar
It was the heavy advertising which drove me away. When programming has 16-22
minutes of ads per hour, it becomes unwatchable.

